# My first bun Binks ??/??/06 - 5/14/2012



## Dulmit (May 15, 2012)

My first bunny Binks died last night. He will always be remembered as the fearless bun who looked like an old man that wanted the darn kids off his lawn.


----------



## ZRabbits (May 15, 2012)

My heartfelt condolence for your loss.

K


----------



## Samara (May 15, 2012)

:hearts:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 15, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. We have to make a "last trip" today with our little girl Coal. It's just so hard to say goodbye to our babies--words are so inadequate.


----------



## PaGal (May 15, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss.:feelbetter:


----------



## LakeCondo (May 15, 2012)

He had a good life & knew you loved him very much.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, time is never enough. Binky free litte guy.


----------



## yannikin (May 15, 2012)

Hang in there!


----------



## HEM (May 15, 2012)

We are sorry to hear about your loss
Hopefully you will find some comfort through this


----------

